# My mom would like to learn the harp (harpsicle)



## Jeanette Townsend

She isn't a musician, except for dabbling into organ as a child. She'd like to learn the harp, and her second choice is the cello. She'd just play casually, not to be serious or anything.
I'm thinking of getting her this 26-stringed harpsicle: https://www.long-mcquade.com/107/Band---Orchestral/Harps/Rees-Harps/Harp--Black.htm 
Do you think she'd have back issues from playing it? 
What is your preferred method? Preferred/recommended books? Online resources? I have to check, but I don't know of any harp teachers in the area.
I think she'd prefer learning a wide variety of genres, including Celtic, pop, rock, maybe some classical, etc. What are some of the first pieces beginning harpists learn? Exercises?Technique?
Are there any necessary accessories, beside a case? What strings are affordable and suitable? And as for tuning, something easily done by harpists themselves, or is more similar to a piano?
Sheet music is essentially the same for harp as it is piano, isn't it?
Any other advice?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

I don't know if harpists change their strings regularly, so sorry if I made a mistake there, I'm accustomed to changing my violin strings every year.


----------



## Larkenfield

This to me as a musician (but not on this instrument) is a very nice sounding harp. Your mom might be delighted... and its harmony of strings might be far more enjoyable to her in the long run than playing the cello. Just strumming it when it's tuned could be fun. I would contact the company about possible back issues related to the strings and the care of the instrument. It looks like this review was from a complementary instrument being sent to this young lady. Nevertheless, I believe that anyone can judge the quality of the sound for themselves just by hearing it:






Harpsicle website: https://harpsicleharps.com


----------



## Guest

The sound is very pretty indeed. I never knew about harpsicles. Do they have the same musical range as a piano or a violin? Apologies if that is silly question. I am no expert.


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

They have twenty-six strings, so not as many as a piano but around the same amount of notes on a violin. 
Thanks, Larkenfield.


----------

